# [SOLVED] Internet Connection Sharing problem between a XP desktop and a Vista Home Pr



## iancuropula (Oct 5, 2008)

I have an Internet Connection Sharing problem.

My desktop computer is running Windows XP Professional Sp3 with Comodo Firewall Pro. It is connected to the Internet through an ADSL modem. I use a "switched/cross-over" UTP cable to connect my desktop to a visitor's notebook.

Until now I was able to share the Internet connection through Internet Connection Sharing with any visitor who had a machine running XP. However I've tried the same with my brand-new Vista Home Premium SP1 with all the updates installed as of October 2nd and the ICS doesn't work.

File sharing works both ways and I can ping the notebook from the desktop and the desktop from the notebook. The notebook runs only its Windows firewall but like I said, Comodo Firewall Pro hasn't interfered until now with ICS because the cabled network is listed as trusted network.

Here is the result of running IPCONFIG on the Windows XP desktop:
Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.17.20
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter My ISP:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 92.80.30.16
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 92.80.30.16

Local Area connection 2 is the connection to the notebook. "Ethernet adapter local Area Connection" is the connection to the ADSL modem.

Here is the result of running IPCONFIG on the Vista Home Premium SP1 notebook:

Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.252
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

As I said, I can ping the notebook from the desktop computer and the desktop from the notebook and I can share files both ways. The only thing that malfunctions is the Internet Connection Sharing - I can't access the internet from the notebook.

Any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Internet Connection Sharing problem between a XP desktop and a Vista Home Premium*

Now repeat the displays using the command *IPCONFIG /ALL*


----------



## iancuropula (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Internet Connection Sharing problem between a XP desktop and a Vista Home Premium*

Thank you for the prompt reaction.

Here is the IPCONFIG /ALL for the Desktop:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : gigel
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet 10/100 Base
-T Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-8C-13-B7-4E
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SpeedTouch Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F6-63-72-31
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.17.20
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter My ISP:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 92.80.57.164
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 92.80.57.164
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 193.231.100.130
193.231.100.134

And for the notebook (Vista):
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mihail-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : mshome.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-5C-28-2F-F1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-B5-51-64
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.197(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 07, 2008 7:06:21 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 14, 2008 7:06:21 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{4E910988-0314-4E93-BF50-E2CEE79B7
033}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.mshome.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:d5c7:a2ca:8dd:e75:3f57:ff3a(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8dd:e75:3f57:ff3a%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Thank you very much for your support.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Internet Connection Sharing problem between a XP desktop and a Vista Home Premium*

Hmm... Looks like the laptop is getting a connection to the desktop, so I'm thinking this may be a firewall issue.

Let's try this from the laptop.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## iancuropula (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Internet Connection Sharing problem between a XP desktop and a Vista Home Premium*

Hi!

The machines could ping each other and share files in either direction. So I followed your advice and reinstalled Comodo Firewall Pro on the desktop. ICS works now. Probably it was some setting of the firewall which prevented Vista from connecting even though other XP notebooks had no problems.

Now it works and I have even installed Comodo Firwall Pro 64 bit version on the notebook and it still works.

Thanks for the suggestion to investigate the firewall and for the time you took to assist me!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Internet Connection Sharing problem between a XP desktop and a Vista Home Premium*

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

